# MJF Removed From AEW Roster Pages



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

MJF Removed From AEW Roster Pages


The latest move in the MJF and AEW saga has the promotion completely removing him from their website and shop page.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Make of it what you will, but I don't know what to believe anymore. I'd like to believe it's a work but it would be a very complex and intricate one if it was. Would they really go into this much detail to pull it off?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

They pulled his merch and his roster. He is fired. Bunch of fucking marks in here trying to be smart by saying “it’s a work you dummies”. Dummies are these fucking marks who still think Cody is with aew


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

dsnotgood said:


> They pulled his merch and his roster. He is fired. Bunch of fucking marks in here trying to be smart by saying “it’s a work you dummies”. Dummies are these fucking marks who still think Cody is with aew


Would be kinda crazy if it really wasn't a work, maybe he agreed to go out and say goodbye to the fans for a while and completely went off script. Obviously though that's not the case, the story they are probably doing is turning Punk heel and MJF face


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s obviously a work at this point.

TK probably finally paid MJF his worth and they turned a shoot into a work.

Wise move.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

I was honestly thinking they should do this for the angle, but didn't think it would happen this quickly.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Would be kinda crazy if it really wasn't a work, maybe he agreed to go out and say goodbye to the fans for a while and completely went off script


Yeh could be. TK was crazy to give him a live mic. Even when I was watching my heart was racing hoping he doesn't go off script and fuck things with the execs in the building. I hope AEW don't get into deep shit for the f bomb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Given they knew how he was feeling there is no way they’d give him air time if it wasn’t planned, they’d have cut to commercial sooner.

Also if there’s one thing that would give WWE pause with MJF it would be him going rogue dropping f-bombs on live TV. Unless they instructed him to do it lol.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

If it's not a work Tony will look like an idiot for giving him live mic in tonight's episode.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome. They're doing everything right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The detail is strong in this one…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

This is very good.

Mainly because it has me thinking how on earth he's re-introduced on television. They're doing it all correctly so far, but it's going to look a little strange if he shows out from the back and his music plays out of nowhere when he's not a member of the roster anymore...

I mean, for all intents and purposes, right now MJF has got what he wants. He's no longer a member of the roster kayfabe wise.

We're about to see just how creative, just how good, MJF really is.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

details matter, everything is being done right here. EVERYTHING matters...massive props to MJF and AEW on this so far


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Its a work and AEW is doing a great job making it look as real as possible.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is an elaborate work. Punk is the champ, MJF might be gone for a bit on a vacation, probably, then return to challenge Punk for the belt. He got his money…


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Aew and MJF have some of you eating right out their hands. Like someone else said they wouldn't have given him a mic knowing he's a bomb waiting to go off. Could have told you pretty much what he was gonna say before watching it. The F bombs was the only thing that was shocking but it's MJF so it's really not


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)




----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

If you remeber AJ Styles last run in TNA. It would be the same. I believe Tony and MJF are discussing about the increment, but also they are trying to add this into storyline. If it works, it works. If don't, MJF will be heading to E.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

If and its a big If, MJF shows up on Raw or Smackdown next week, I will laugh my ass off.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> If and its a big If, MJF shows up on Raw or Smackdown next week, I will laugh my ass off.


These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Do you really think AEW would allow him to trash the company, trash the wrestlers in the company, and trash the owner of the company for almost a solid 10 minutes before they conveniently bleeped out the word “fuck”? And finally turned his mic off?

Of course this is a work. The only way you can work marks anymore to this extent is to take these extra measures.

This is fantastic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

dsnotgood said:


> These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


Really no reason to call people dummies for having a different opinion.

I’m sure as hell no dummy, I feel it’s a great work. It has already been mentioned a few times why it looks like a work.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Really no reason to call people dummies for having a different opinion.
> 
> I’m sure as hell no dummy, I feel it’s a great work. It has already been mentioned a few times why it looks like a work.


I called the Cody thing was not a work since I can fell the emotions he was conveying his last few speeches. Also tony has the opposite of Vince and if ppl ask to be let go, he gives them Thier wish. Mjf’s promo was the same way. He was being honest. I don’t think it’s a work and I think tony did let him go. Time will tell though .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a reminder this is all very meta xD


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RoganJosh said:


> Yeh could be. TK was crazy to give him a live mic. Even when I was watching my heart was racing hoping he doesn't go off script and fuck things with the execs in the building. I hope AEW don't get into deep shit for the f bomb.


That's what I'm saying lmao. The things that he could have said to ACTUALLY get fired if you gave him a live mic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Do you really think AEW would allow him to trash the company, trash the wrestlers in the company, and trash the owner of the company for almost a solid 10 minutes before they conveniently bleeped out the word “fuck”? And finally turned his mic off?
> 
> Of course this is a work. The only way you can work marks anymore to this extent is to take these extra measures.
> 
> This is fantastic.


Did AEW bleep it or the network?

Came through fully uncensored on FITE so I had no idea. Made it even more epic in real time.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loooooooool cunts thinking this is real, jesus christ

this is all a ploy just to have some guy shount some swearly words on tv and get eyes on the product...........nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> Did AEW bleep it or the network?
> 
> Came through fully uncensored on FITE so I had no idea. Made it even more epic in real time.


I don’t really know. I know for American audiences it was bleeped oN TBS which would suggest that they were in conjunction with AEW on when they were going to censor.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

In a way, as amazing MJF's promo was last night, one negative of it is now everyone knows this has been turned into a work. Going into last night there was that feeling of "is it a work or is it shoot?" throughout social media. Now everyone knows it's a work and everything they do now is going with the work. It's still entertaining, but it does feel like it makes things more fake than it felt before.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t really know. I know for American audiences it was bleeped oN TBS which would suggest that they were in conjunction with AEW on when they were going to censor.


It’s possible it was just the network on delay and they picked it up. I do think it was a work but wouldn’t say that’s evidence that it was planned.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

dsnotgood said:


> These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


Who thinks Cody being in WWE is a work? That makes no sense. Relax, chill.

If the MJF situation is all completely real then MJF wouldn't have been allowed to speak for as long as he did in the ring. CM Punk wouldn't have chased him out of the ring after. The fact that they didn't cut his mic. off sooner and go to commercial sooner shows that it's all planned. The guy insults the boss and company for a decent amount of time on TV but.... "IT'S LEGIT!". He sure wouldn't be giving a positive example of why he should get hired by WWE if he was doing a legit shoot on AEW while on AEWs product.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

dsnotgood said:


> These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


I bet you fucking shit when Rey Mysterio shoot got his eye popped out.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> It’s possible it was just the network on delay and they picked it up. I do think it was a work but wouldn’t say that’s evidence that it was planned.


Forgive my ignorance. How would they be able to do that during a live broadcast?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> In a way, as amazing MJF's promo was last night, one negative of it is now everyone knows this has been turned into a work. Going into last night there was that feeling of "is it a work or is it shoot?" throughout social media. Now everyone knows it's a work and everything they do now is going with the work. It's still entertaining, but it does feel like it makes things more fake than it felt before.


I think if they want to keep this going as a shoot, AEW needs to release an official statement, relieving MJF of his job. 
or MJF releases a statement on twitter saying that TK has released him. 


I'd say that considering Janella and some other talent announced their own release, it makes sense for MJF to release a statement.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad Panda said:


> Forgive my ignorance. How would they be able to do that during a live broadcast?


Lots of networks have broadcast delays of a few seconds for that very reason. Professional wrestling certainly would. They can be very sloppy though and often miss things because there’s so little time to react.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I was on the it's a shoot thing on Saturday but are there still really people who believe any of this isn't a work at this point? Hilarious.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Lots of networks have broadcast delays of a few seconds for that very reason. Professional wrestling certainly would. They can be very sloppy though and often miss things because there’s so little time to react.


For instance RAW was live without a 7 second delay during the episode in February 1997 when Bret said "bullshit". Every episode since has had a delay for that very reason.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CovidFan said:


> I was on the it's a shoot thing on Saturday but are there still really people who believe any of this isn't a work at this point? Hilarious.


It’s comical the extent people will go to deny allegations that they were able to be worked in 2022.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> Did AEW bleep it or the network?
> 
> Came through fully uncensored on FITE so I had no idea. Made it even more epic in real time.


ON TBS they bleep it maybe half a second before the insults


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If they weren't under MLW lock and key (though Court would probably consider doing business), MJF disappearing then returning with his old Dynasty buddies Hammerstone and Holliday would be fun since they'd bring that element of the unknown. A sort of invasion angle where you have MJF and two guys not many know about. Of course, they'd have to ignore MLW canon of Holliday betraying Hammerstone, starting a blood feud.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The only logical conclusion is they came to an agreement on Monday or Tuesday and they decided to turn this into the hottest program in ages. No way that they gave MJF a live mic to go out there on a really important show nonetheless.

They had basically written him off when Wardlow murdered him and they had to stretcher him out, if he was done, that should have been it. Given that they had him come out in the opening hour of the show is telling. 

They're doing this right and I wouldn't expect to see MJF for a while on TV. I just don't know what the endgame is, maybe its their way to get back to the CM Punk feud, someone who's now pals with FTR, his stablemates from Pinnacle. While Punk isn't a recent ex-WWE guy, he's an older WWE star who comes in and takes a spot away from MJF, becoming Khan's "corporate champion" of sorts.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> The only logical conclusion is they came to an agreement on Monday or Tuesday and they decided to turn this into the hottest program in ages. No way that they gave MJF a live mic to go out there on a really important show nonetheless.
> 
> They had basically written him off when Wardlow murdered him and they had to stretcher him out, if he was done, that should have been it. Given that they had him come out in the opening hour of the show is telling.
> 
> They're doing this right and I wouldn't expect to see MJF for a while on TV. I just don't know what the endgame is, maybe its their way to get back to the CM Punk feud, someone who's now pals with FTR, his stablemates from Pinnacle. While Punk isn't a recent ex-WWE guy, he's an older WWE star who comes in and takes a spot away from MJF, becoming Khan's "corporate champion" of sorts.


We’ve seen anti-Punk sentiment from a few stars. Notably Page and Kingston. Neither shook hands with him as a babyface either. 

Maybe MJF leads an alliance against corporate Punk and his cronies at some point.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Maybe MJF leads an alliance against corporate Punk and his cronies at some point.


I'm not sure I want to see a pure remake of Newblood vs Millionnaires club. I think the few involved here the best the story will be.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

LOL they're committed. Ill give them that.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

This is so great.
People talking. Having opinions. No one knows if theyre opinion is right or not.
For me, it’s been a work all along. But I don’t care what it is, its entertaining .


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

They probably paid the dude extra without him signing a new deal yet. MJF is set for a big pay day in 2024 whether it's in WWE or AEW.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

dsnotgood said:


> They pulled his merch and his roster. He is fired. Bunch of fucking marks in here trying to be smart by saying “it’s a work you dummies”. Dummies are these fucking marks who still think Cody is with aew


Shut the fuck up, jabroni. Theres one clear indicators that confirm this is a work already.

Production could've went to commercial at any time they wanted in that promo. They didn't, they let MJF cut the entire promo and cut to commercial when he called Tony a "Fucking Mark"


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Its a work and AEW is doing a great job making it look as real as possible.


Either they're copying the Naomi/Sasha shite going on in WWE or they're intententionally losing revenue for very little gain.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

it's gonna lead to the tv executives who were there during his promo demanding TK give him a huge money contract due to how popular he is in the ratings, how he consistently makes great moments, that crowd reaction, ect. or else no new TV deal for AEW. TK is forced to give him a contract.


----------



## I eat mangos (Sep 23, 2014)

I love it. It's wonderfully entertaining. But there has never been a workier work. The Undertaker rising from the dead was more of a shoot than this is at this point.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

La Parka said:


> It’s obviously a work at this point.
> 
> TK probably finally paid MJF his worth and they turned a shoot into a work.
> 
> Wise move.


I really hope so, but I legitimately can't call it at this point. I haven't watched AEW in 2 weeks, due to life, so maybe that will make things a bit clearer?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think if they want to keep this going as a shoot, AEW needs to release an official statement, relieving MJF of his job.
> or MJF releases a statement on twitter saying that TK has released him.
> 
> 
> I'd say that considering Janella and some other talent announced their own release, it makes sense for MJF to release a statement.



That wouldn’t make much sense since MJF says he wants to be released in the promo. The storyline should be Tony Khan refuses to release him and he is contractually obligated to continue to work for AEW under conditions he is fighting against. Where do you go if MJF just gets what he wants without conflict?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> It’s obviously a work at this point.
> 
> TK probably finally paid MJF his worth and they turned a shoot into a work.
> 
> Wise move.


This.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That wouldn’t make much sense since MJF says he wants to be released in the promo. The storyline should be Tony Khan refuses to release him and he is contractually obligated to continue to work for AEW under conditions he is fighting against. Where do you go if MJF just gets what he wants without conflict?


That’s true but then it willl feel like a complete work. My thinking is that it’ll be a surprise swerve. We will all be thinking MJF turns up in WWE. Reintroducing him in AEW would be hard. 
Perhaps TK suing MJF for the ring, things of that nature. But I think it needs to come from externals like diet sheets. They’re probably all angry that they’ve been worked


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> That’s true but then it willl feel like a complete work.
> Perhaps TK suing MJF for the ring, things of that nature. But I think it needs to come from externals like diet sheets. They’re probably all angry that they’ve been worked


Not necessarily. Someone important not getting paid what they are worth happens all the time in sports due to contracts. That’s probably why MJF mentioned his segments are the second highest rated in the company. It’s in Khan’s best financial interests to underpay a guy who is generating revenue.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

3venflow said:


> If they weren't under MLW lock and key (though Court would probably consider doing business), MJF disappearing then returning with his old Dynasty buddies Hammerstone and Holliday would be fun since they'd bring that element of the unknown. A sort of invasion angle where you have MJF and two guys not many know about. Of course, they'd have to ignore MLW canon of Holliday betraying Hammerstone, starting a blood feud.
> 
> View attachment 123736


That belt looks way too big for MJF, it's almost as big as he is.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

dsnotgood said:


> These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


Cody in WWE IS a work!!!

He is going to return back to AEW with the WWE title, and he is gonna bring Seth Rollins, forming the Double Lisp Alliance.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Might all be leading to an Originals vs Ex-WWE inner wars long term, headlined by CM Punk vs MJF in a double turn.

For the next month it is all about Paige's Forbidden Door, so maybe they will write MJF out until after that and then, boom.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

mazzah20 said:


> Might all be leading to an Originals vs Ex-WWE inner wars long term, headlined by CM Punk vs MJF in a double turn.
> 
> For the next month it is all about Paige's Forbidden Door, so maybe they will write MJF out until after that and then, boom.


If they are smart they would do this.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

mazzah20 said:


> Might all be leading to an Originals vs Ex-WWE inner wars long term, headlined by CM Punk vs MJF in a double turn.
> 
> For the next month it is all about Paige's Forbidden Door, so maybe they will write MJF out until after that and then, boom.


Would love this.

MJF, Eddie, Hangman, Darby & Jungleboy vs Punk, Joe, Bryan and FTR.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> If they are smart they would do this.


No, they shouldn’t. Shades of TNA’s Immortals vs the Front Line.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

JasmineAEW said:


> No, they shouldn’t. Shades of TNA’s Immortals vs the Front Line.


They need to make MJF a face vs Heel Tony Khan/Punk or that whole promo was for nothing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dickhead1990 said:


> I really hope so, but I legitimately can't call it at this point. I haven't watched AEW in 2 weeks, *due to life*, so maybe that will make things a bit clearer?


what did I do??


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Would love this.
> 
> MJF, Eddie, Hangman, Darby & Jungleboy vs Punk, Joe, Bryan and FTR.


Eddie Kingston laughed at MJF via Twitter though.


----------



## harrytane (Sep 6, 2021)

I think he they deserve it




snaptube vidmate ​


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

I do love storylines like this. Nothing compares to angles that blur reality. As MJF said, he makes you feel!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol theyve managed to fool some fans with this obvious farce. well played mr. khan. Lets see what you do next with this troy


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

@LifeInCattleClass you were just too sexy! That's why I haven't been able to come on here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Apparently, AEW have unfollowed him on Twitter too.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm still waiting for CM Punk to tweet again about how wrestlers need to stand up for the wrestlers against the company...


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

They're trying very hard to make this look real. You love to see it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I guess this is the follow up..Sad Max, beyond Thunder Rosa.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

When mjf does get released by aew and goes to wwe…I expect groveling apologies from all you fucking marks who screamed “BuT DiZ IZ A WeRK”


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

dsnotgood said:


> When mjf does get released by aew and goes to wwe…I expect groveling apologies from all you fucking marks who screamed “BuT DiZ IZ A WeRK”


Why are you so worked up about this?


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

InexorableJourney said:


> I guess this is the follow up..Sad Max, beyond Thunder Rosa.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Obviously a work then it's not like he is chavo or joey janella lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s strange they are going through these measures yet Khan hasn’t put out a statement yet. Even if it was just to apologize to the fans and network for the profanity used on his show. Maybe they are saving it for Rampage or Dynamite next week.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

dsnotgood said:


> These same dummies will say it’s a work for him to be in WWe lol. FUCKING DUMBASS MARKS who think everything is a work. They still think Cody being in WWe is a work too lol.


Lol its the marks who believe it's real when it's not. Do you even know what it means. He might got to wwe in 2024 but at the moment this is all a complete work. You'd have to be dumb to think it's real after the promo on Dynamite this week. No owner would let that promo go unless it's a work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

mazzah20 said:


> Might all be leading to an Originals vs Ex-WWE inner wars long term, headlined by CM Punk vs MJF in a double turn.
> 
> For the next month it is all about Paige's Forbidden Door, so maybe they will write MJF out until after that and then, boom.


Yep. I predicted this a couple weeks ago, only I described it as a modern take on the New Blood vs the Millionaire’s Club in WCW.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Say it is a worked shoot or whatever. What is the endgame? Are they going to play it out or is MJF going to appear every week making the same anti authority promo before having a pipebomb Vs pipebomb match with Punk.

What if at the end, attendance doesn't go up, ratings don't go up and the buyrate doesn't go up? What has been the actual point.

In the mean time, they've lost out on merch revenue.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yep. I predicted this a couple weeks ago, only I described it as a modern take on the New Blood vs the Millionaire’s Club in WCW.


That WCW storyline had merit though. This will literally be MJF Vs Punk, with Punk representing Khan.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yep. I predicted this a couple weeks ago, only I described it as a modern take on the New Blood vs the Millionaire’s Club in WCW.


Except this time the New Blood _has to win _the fued. The ex-WWE wrestlers can win some of the matches but overall, it has to be the AEW Originals winning the fued. The most interesting question, are fans going to have the patience to 'let it play out' or will they make assumptions based on past history?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

the_flock said:


> That WCW storyline had merit though. This will literally be MJF Vs Punk, with Punk representing Khan.


The issue I always had with that story was the fact Russo just literally trotted it out there without any build. Vampiro and Sting were teaming at the PPV, and the next night Russo is going on about New Blood and Vampiro suddenly hates Sting.

It could have been very good, but Russo walked in, ripped up everything that had been going on in WCW, and introduced all of the characters we all knew and loved with HIS own version of their backstory.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

bdon said:


> The issue I always had with that story was the fact Russo just literally trotted it out there without any build. Vampiro and Sting were teaming at the PPV, and the next night Russo is going on about New Blood and Vampiro suddenly hates Sting.
> 
> It could have been very good, but Russo walked in, ripped up everything that had been going on in WCW, and introduced all of the characters we all knew and loved with HIS own version of their backstory.


Oh yeah I agree, the storyline could have been very special indeed and potentially the one that saved WCW, but in execution it was typical of WCW at that time.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Good. MJF exposed Tony Khan for the workrate mark dork that he is. MJF literally made Mox, and CM Punk more interesting. He was literally the best thing about AEW. It'll be sad without him but he's onto better things. I have a feeling he'll go to MLW or just pursue acting. He very well could go to WWE, but I wonder how happy he'd be there without being able to cut those phenomenal shoot promos.

But hey I mean if this shit is all really a work, maybe I'll be fooled. But it doesn't feel it to me. I don't doubt that MJF is unhappy with his situation.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Brad Boyd said:


> Good. MJF exposed Tony Khan for the workrate mark dork that he is. MJF literally made Mox, and CM Punk more interesting. He was literally the best thing about AEW. It'll be sad without him but he's onto better things. I have a feeling he'll go to MLW or just pursue acting. He very well could go to WWE, but I wonder how happy he'd be there without being able to cut those phenomenal shoot promos.
> 
> But hey I mean if this shit is all really a work, maybe I'll be fooled. But it doesn't feel it to me. I don't doubt that MJF is unhappy with his situation.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Do y’all not realize TK is just doing a story based on himself playing the role of Eric Bischoff?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It’s probably real but later turned to a story line but I don’t watch the show so IDK.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

the_flock said:


> Say it is a worked shoot or whatever. What is the endgame? Are they going to play it out or is MJF going to appear every week making the same anti authority promo before having a pipebomb Vs pipebomb match with Punk.
> 
> What if at the end, attendance doesn't go up, ratings don't go up and the buyrate doesn't go up? What has been the actual point.
> 
> In the mean time, they've lost out on merch revenue.


Making MJF a modern day Piper or the new Punk. A cult hero. By the time Punk is done MJF will be the biggest star in wrestling.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bdon said:


> Do y’all not realize TK is just doing a story based on himself playing the role of Eric Bischoff?



Heh, I've even compared him to a mid-90s Bischoff, during the early days of the NWO's run. Granted, Khan is not as good on the mic as even Bischoff was then [He got better by the time he went to WWE as GM] but that is more of the type of role Khan can play over pretending to be Mr. McMahon.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heh, I've even compared him to a mid-90s Bischoff, during the early days of the NWO's run. Granted, Khan is not as good on the mic as even Bischoff was then [He got better by the time he went to WWE as GM] but that is more of the type of role Khan can play over pretending to be Mr. McMahon.


Yep. Bischoff was pretty cringe at that time, and his entire schtick was being a slimeball version of the “gosh, golly-gee” type babyface promos.


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

isnt this even more proof as to why we maybe should be patient? vince mcmahon wasnt great either in his inital promos with brett hart and stone cold he seemed awkward, sure i cant imagine tk being on that level either but who knows if he gets more time to prove himself? we wont know until somebody takes the plunge


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> Lol its the marks who believe it's real when it's not. Do you even know what it means. He might got to wwe in 2024 but at the moment this is all a complete work. You'd have to be dumb to think it's real after the promo on Dynamite this week. No owner would let that promo go unless it's a work.


MJF won't be going to WWE in 2024, he's staying with AEW long-term. Always has been.

I just hope WWE doesn't try to spoil the storyline, as it would be possible albeit with the risk of drawing negative attention to themselves


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I just saw a tweet by Kip Sabian saying he wishes CM Punk a speedy recovery. It made me think, Kip is one of those who could take offense at TK signing those 'ex-WWE guys' and form a renegade unit with Max. Kip has worked hard on his physique and must be healthy by now, but for some reason still sits around ringside with the box on his head. If guys like Bobby Fish and Jake Atlas (now gone) are getting a shot, there's no excuse not to give Kip another shot with a more serious demeanor and I think he'd match up well with MJF.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> I just saw a tweet by Kip Sabian saying he wishes CM Punk a speedy recovery. It made me think, Kip is one of those who could take offense at TK signing those 'ex-WWE guys' and form a renegade unit with Max. Kip has worked hard on his physique and must be healthy by now, but for some reason still sits around ringside with the box on his head. If guys like Bobby Fish and Jake Atlas (now gone) are getting a shot, there's no excuse not to give Kip another shot with a more serious demeanor and I think he'd match up well with MJF.
> 
> View attachment 124053


Hmm ….

Miro wins Royal ….then beats Mox w an assist from the a man at ringside finally removing the bag from his head 🤔

….Nah


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> I just saw a tweet by Kip Sabian saying he wishes CM Punk a speedy recovery. It made me think, Kip is one of those who could take offense at TK signing those 'ex-WWE guys' and form a renegade unit with Max. Kip has worked hard on his physique and must be healthy by now, but for some reason still sits around ringside with the box on his head. If guys like Bobby Fish and Jake Atlas (now gone) are getting a shot, there's no excuse not to give Kip another shot with a more serious demeanor and I think he'd match up well with MJF.
> 
> View attachment 124053


He has the personality of a spoon


----------



## Craigthomasbthethird (Dec 15, 2021)

If he was fired they would have put out a statement. Its a work 100%


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> I just saw a tweet by Kip Sabian saying he wishes CM Punk a speedy recovery. It made me think, Kip is one of those who could take offense at TK signing those 'ex-WWE guys' and form a renegade unit with Max. Kip has worked hard on his physique and must be healthy by now, but for some reason still sits around ringside with the box on his head. If guys like Bobby Fish and Jake Atlas (now gone) are getting a shot, there's no excuse not to give Kip another shot with a more serious demeanor and I think he'd match up well with MJF.
> 
> View attachment 124053




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533203444609257474


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, imagine getting a relatively large multi-year contract to sit at ringside with a box on your head.

Now that’s the American Dream.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Man, imagine getting a relatively large multi-year contract to sit at ringside with a box on your head.
> 
> Now that’s the American Dream.


How much money is Kip Sabian on? And does anyone know if he does indie dates?

Such a strange occurance.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is from Mike Johnson at PWInsider - did MJF cross a line with his F-bomb?

“A source at Warner Bros. Discovery confirmed to PWInsider.com today that late last week, there was an edict issued to remove MJF from all promotional spots and commercials for AEW programming going forward.

MJF is currently being edited out of any TBS and TNT spots he appears in with different AEW footage replacing him. We are told that the existing spots with MJF have been officially pulled but it’s possible some may still pop up as they transition to the newer spots.”


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It was announced today that Aaron Donald, a superstar in the NFL, signed an unprecedented new deal adding big money without adding years by the way. Interesting considering that was a large part of this topic, and something I personally argued against.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> This is from Mike Johnson at PWInsider - did MJF cross a line with his F-bomb?
> 
> “A source at Warner Bros. Discovery confirmed to PWInsider.com today that late last week, there was an edict issued to remove MJF from all promotional spots and commercials for AEW programming going forward.
> 
> MJF is currently being edited out of any TBS and TNT spots he appears in with different AEW footage replacing him. We are told that the existing spots with MJF have been officially pulled but it’s possible some may still pop up as they transition to the newer spots.”


As mentioned in it's own designated thread. This is only newsworthy if we know the source of the edict. Yes, I know it says "A source at Warner Bros" but it doesn't say where the policy originates from. 

It could have come from something Warner sent to AEW, or it could be something AEW sent to Warner. Either way the source at Warner would have access, but how big a deal this is depends on where it started.

It's only really newsworthy if it originated at Warner. 

But the fact they don't even confirm that tells me that it's all AEW hence why this is a work.


----------

